# Scope for Electrical Engineers



## asheesh.mangla (Oct 31, 2013)

1. What is the scope for Electrical Engineers in Austraila? 

2. How is the job market in Australia for Electrical Engineers? 

3. Are 2 years deducted from the total experience for an Electrical Engineer just like for IT Professional in Assessment?

Please let me know.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

asheesh.mangla said:


> 1. What is the scope for Electrical Engineers in Austraila?
> 
> 2. How is the job market in Australia for Electrical Engineers?
> 
> ...


Hi friend,

Find my answers below.

1. What is the scope for Electrical Engineers in Austraila? 

Please click below links for more information.

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Australian JobSearch - Australia's free online jobs board

Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au

Search jobs in Australia at Jobseeker.com.au, Australia Job Search Engine

Jobs Australia

Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide

2. How is the job market in Australia for Electrical Engineers? 

Above links have excellent information regarding the job market for electrical engineers. Use their free tools to your occupation that will fetch good details.

3. Are 2 years deducted from the total experience for an Electrical Engineer just like for IT Professional in Assessment?

As your assessment body is engineers Australia, you will get all your work experience as skilled and can get points for all work experience. Engineers Australia is more generous than ACS, the only assessment authority that deducts work experience.

*If the above information is helpful, i recommend you to hit "Thanks" and "Like" buttons to encourage me addressing your queries on time.*

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## asheesh.mangla (Oct 31, 2013)

*Assessment and Invitation time for Electrical Engineers*

How long does it take for Electrical Engineers to receive Assessment and Invitation?

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

asheesh.mangla said:


> How long does it take for Electrical Engineers to receive Assessment and Invitation?
> 
> Thanks


hi buddy,

the current processing time for engineers australia is given below. This processing is 16 weeks at present from the date of receipt of your application.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

You may expect an Invitation within 1 month from the date you lodge an EOI. This time may vary according the competition of candidates and number of applicants lodging EOI. Even, you may get an invite in the next immediate round also.

All the best for your skills assessment.

Sathiya


----------

